# my tt overheating



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

well i just changed the thermostat which by the way is a pita to remove,well it's the same thing like 2 miles down the road the gauge is at it's highest.
i don't think it's the waterpump since no coolant leaking and i flushed the coolant and same result's.
so could the coolant temp sensor be the culprit I'm still on the original black sensor.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: my tt overheating (Rosco-gti)*

possible problems:
Water pump (if factory, since these deteriorate and could clog/not spin etc.. )
Fan Control Module
Temp Sensor
Bad Gauge Cluster
Bad fans
Have fun!! I know I did when I tracked down my problem about 1-2 years back!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: my tt overheating (Rosco-gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rosco-gti* »_well i just changed the thermostat which by the way is a pita to remove,well it's the same thing like 2 miles down the road the gauge is at it's highest.
i don't think it's the waterpump since no coolant leaking and i flushed the coolant and same result's.
so could the coolant temp sensor be the culprit I'm still on the original black sensor.


Water Pump .


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: my tt overheating (Rosco-gti)*

How many miles are on the car? Ill second that on the waterpump. Order up a timing belt kit with the water pump from ECS, if it hasnt already been changed. Have fun.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I concur if the TB and WP hasn't been done and you have 60k on the clock or more. The Green top Coolant Temp Sensor is a wise investment, too. You can get them online or from a VW dealer, too.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: my tt overheating (brian_216)*

dang it i was hoping it wasn't that, well timing belt kit here i come.
i think i could do this since i did it on my mk4 gti,
but my gti is a vr6 crap.....wish me luck mang. 


_Modified by Rosco-gti at 8:38 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: my tt overheating (Rosco-gti)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2840728
excellent write up...this is the one I used when I did both my MK4 and my 225 TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and I would get a bently manual if you dont already have one.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: my tt overheating (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2840728
excellent write up...this is the one I used when I did both my MK4 and my 225 TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I think I'm in love.


----------



## TTQCrob (Jan 5, 2008)

I had problems with overheating.. turns out my big radiator fan wasn't working.. might want check that


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

TTQCrob: Did yours end up being the fan itself or the fan control module?
OP: Make sure you are monitoring your temps via the HVAC, that will tell you the true temp, helping you diagnose if it is the cluster or not.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TTQCrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTQCrob* »_I had problems with overheating.. turns out my big radiator fan wasn't working.. might want check that

where did you get your new one from?


----------

